# [OT]Meglio ATI o NVIDIA

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, scusate il mio post totalmente OT, ma siccome devo assemblare una nuova macchina con Gentoo vi chiedo se è meglio acquistare una ATI 9600XT o una NVIDIA 9700. Leggendo il forum mi è sembrato di capire che i driver ATI per linux non sono il massimo.

Grazie in anticipo.

PS: se voletvi posto la conf. solo per info.

----------

## silian87

Io consiglierei una nvidia per x86. I driver sono chiusi, ma funzionano meglio di quelli chiusi ATI e di quelli liberi ati. per ppc e' un'altro discorso. Cmq fai una ricerca, se ne e' parlato molte volte.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche io consiglierei nvidia

----------

## luca82

Un'altro voto per nvidia...

ATI?  :Evil or Very Mad:  ?  chi la conosce la evita

----------

## gaffiere

nvidia, magari ci si incazza perchè dai driver 6111 ai 6629 hanno tolto delle opzioni che utilizzava Xorg, ma una bella lettura del Readme degli stessi driver e si risolvono tutti i problemi  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## randomaze

Domanda: per nvidia non esistono driver open?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda: per nvidia non esistono driver open?

 

Un altro voto per nvidia  :Wink: 

@randomaze: Si quelli di X, ma senza supporto 3D   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Domanda: per nvidia non esistono driver open?

 

Il driver nv ma non ha il supporto 3D. Io lo uso su tutti i pc con nvidia

----------

## sorchino

Che scheda è la nvidia 9700?

Comunque io ho una geforce fx 5900xt e mi trovo magnificamente.

----------

## blacksword

Io mi trovo bene con la ati. Sul portatile ho la 9200 e mi gira alla perfezione.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Io mi trovo bene con la ati. Sul portatile ho la 9200 e mi gira alla perfezione.

 

Anche io vado in controtendenza e voto per la Ati. Ho sempre avuto Ati (radeon) e secondo me sono in generale  migliori delle nVidia. 

Poi vuoi mettere poter scegliere di usare i driver FREE con l'accelerazione???   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

PS: inoltre l'unica scheda video che nella mia vita ho visto FONDERE e' stata una nVidia 5200   :Cool:   :Laughing:   Giusto Cazzantonio????

----------

## Vendicatore

Io voto nvidia, che ho preso cambiando la mia 9800 a cause dell'ottusita di ATI nel gestire i drivers.

Piu' che altro perche il mio sistema e' completamente amd64 e i drivers ati non esistono.

I drivers nvidia closed vanno molto bene e supportano praticamente qualsiasi cosa.

----------

## Peach

altro voto a favore di nvidia

personalmente la mia esperienza ora ha potuto testare i driver ATI su questo mega portatile che sto usando in questo momento che monta una:

```
# lspci | grep VGA

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
```

e sto usando i driver open: l'unica particolarità - il drm funzia (e mi ritengo fortunato, dai post che ho letto in passato) - è che non riesco ad abilitare il framebuffer con i driver radeonfb... ma questo è un altro discorso.  :Smile: 

----------

## stuart

visto che siamo ot, con una 5500 si riesce a far girare qualche gioco attuale, ovviamente SOLO quelli che girano sotto linux?

c'è tnatissima differenza fra una 5700le e una 5500?

----------

## lavish

NVIDIA.... e' da mesi che aspettiamo driver a 64bit per schede ATI.

Ogni tanto escono comunicati o notizie che preannunciano l'uscita dei driver prima o poi durante la primavera o prima o poi durante l'estate. Non sono ancora usciti e non usciranno mai. ==> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=208369

Ho scambiato la mia radeon 9200 con una nvidia fx 5200 e funziona perfettamente.

Thx nvidia per gli ottimi drivers e shame on u ATI.

----------

## lothian77

io avevo un'ATI 9550.... l'ho data via per prendere una geforce3!

e per ora sto bene così!!

voto nvidia

----------

## X-Drum

io avevo una Nvidia GeForce 4 Mx440 64Mb DDR

l'ho droppata per una Ati Radeon 9550 128Mb DDR

e non me ne pento adesso le prestazioni si sono incrementate in maniera drastica, ma non solo: mentre gioco il tutto appare piu' fluido

NOTA:

in linea di max Le Ati sono schede video realizzate meglio sotto un punto di vista hw rispetto alle Nvidia (certo dipende molto anche da chi produce la board: Sparkle,Creative,Sapphire,Abit)

Come contro i drivers Proprietari Nvidia sembrano essere un attimo piu' maturi rispetto a quelli di Ati, ma non dimentichiamo che Nvidia "produce" il driver per linux da un po di tempo, mentre Ati ha da relativamente poco iniziato a rilasciare il driver per Linux

come al solito il tutto si riduce ad una infinita serie di "meglio questa di quella" il tutto è soggettivo, ed in alcuni casi dipendente anche dall'hw che si possiede.

Il driver Nvidia ad esempio con il mio chipset Via KT113 è NETTAMENTE incompatibile, e _NON_ verrà mai fixato (vedi doc Nvidia)

Il driver Ati non ha, o mi da, molti meno problemi....ma nel mio caso!

Cmq scusate sono logorroico voto per Ati (Sapphire perchè allo smau c'erano delle belle gno*** di questa ditta  :Very Happy:  ASD)

P.S:ho rimosso il tizio in foto un po per invidia un po perche non ero io muahahhahah  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

nvidia (anche se https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=249334 )

----------

## Manuelixm

Perfetto, noto che nvidia vince come compatibilità e prestazioni, visto che l'acquisto dovrebbe essere per setimana prossima probabilmente opterò per la 9700. Sinceramente preferisco le ATI, ma visto i driver immaturi (per ora), la nvidia vince. Quando rilasceranno dei buoni driver per linux potrò prenderne prenderne una nuova, visto le tempistiche di rilascio da parte di ati.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## oRDeX

Metti una scheda NVIDIA e stanne certo che non te ne pentirai mai   :Laughing:   accelerazione 3D al top

----------

## X-Drum

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Metti una scheda NVIDIA e stanne certo che non te ne pentirai mai    accelerazione 3D al top

 

beh adesso nn esageriamo al top una cippa!

togli pure quel mai...

----------

## oRDeX

Bhe..esperienze negative non ne ho avute, ho la mia GeForce2MX da un paio d'anni ormai..e fino a poco tempo fa i problemi sono stati 0...giocavo a neverwinter nights senza problemi...diciamo che ero contento   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Bhe..esperienze negative non ne ho avute, ho la mia GeForce2MX da un paio d'anni ormai.

 

lol prestazioni al massimo con una geffo2 mi sembra un po esagerato ^^

tutto qui e cmq i drivers nvidia spinti al max con giochi "pompati" non è che rebdano proprio bene anche se piu' maturi di quelli ati

----------

## stefanonafets

Per quanto mi riguarda le migliori prestazioni (collocando l'affermazione nel tempo, contate che usavo una Red Hat 7) e il minor sbattimento li ho avuti quando comprai la mia bellissima Matrox G400 Max...

Non so come siano messi coi driver del nuovo chipset, ma i costi sono sicuramente proibitivi, indi il mio è effettivamente un post inutile   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Giangi

Io voto per la Nvidia GeForce FX Go5600 del mio portatile che comparata all'ATI 9600SE del PC non c'è paragone.... in particolare per l'utilizzo  

di URBAN TERROR ......  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskinone

Nvidia. Mi sono sempre trovato bene a livello driver. Sempre funzionanti.

Spero molto che nvidia cambi idea sulla decisione di non produrre le nuove 6200 (la versione economica della nuova serie) in versione agp.

----------

## nightshadow

Anche io voto per nvidia.

a livello hardware le schede ATI sono migliori.. e secondo il mio modesto parere, sono i driver ATI che fanno davvero tazza.

mi trovo magnificamente anche con il supporto dualhead, che e' migliore anche rispetto a quello per windows.

ho una Geforce-fx 5700 su un portatile.. mi basta disconnettere o connettere il monitor esterno, riavviare X e mi riconosce la configurazione, avviandosi in xinerama (con due monitor) o in single monitor a seconda del caso.

sotto windows invece, ho il problema che impostando il monitor esterno come primario, se riavvio windows senza monitor esterno, lui fa finta che ci sia ugualmente e lo considera primario. quindi devo riavviare win in modalita' VGA, disattivare l'esterno e riavviare.

bleah.

----------

## sourcez

Voto decisamente per nvidia:

- le ATI basano il loro driver sulla versione del server X e sono molto buggati e non performanti come i driver su windows

- le nvidia sono indipendenti dal server X ed hanno prestazioni quasi simili ai rispettivi drivers su windows

----------

## gutter

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> - le nvidia sono indipendenti dal server X ed hanno prestazioni quasi simili ai rispettivi drivers su windows

 

In certi casi anche migliori   :Wink:   Ad esempio io con UT2003 ottengo performance migliori sotto linux   :Very Happy: 

----------

